# Amberjack closure?



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't know if anyone has seen this one yet but it just came thorough on my e-mail. They are killing us!!!*<P align=left>Recreational Closure for Greater Amberjack<P align=left>in the Gulf of Mexico*<P align=left>In 2008, NOAA Fisheries Service implemented a<P align=left>recreational quota of 1.368 million pounds for greater<P align=left>amberjack harvested in the Gulf of Mexico.<P align=left>Recreational landings data indicate the recreational<P align=left>quota has been met. Therefore, in accordance with the<P align=left>regulations, *beginning at 12:01 a.m., local time, on<P align=left>October 24, 2009, the recreational fishery for greater<P align=left>amberjack in federal waters is closed. *The<P align=left>recreational harvest and possession of greater amberjack<P align=left>in or from federal waters will be prohibited through the<P align=left>end of the current fishing year, December 31, 2009. A<P align=left>person aboard a vessel for which a federal charter<P align=left>vessel/headboat permit for Gulf reef fish has been issued<P align=left>must also abide by this provision in state waters.<P align=left>NOAA Fisheries Service has determined this action is<P align=left>necessary to prevent overfishing and to keep the<P align=left>recreational sector from exceeding its quota during the<P align=left>2009 fishing year.<P align=left>If despite the closure, recreational landings exceed the<P align=left>quota, NOAA Fisheries Service will file a notification<P align=left>with the Office of the Federal Register, at or near the<P align=left>beginning of the 2010 fishing year, to reduce the length<P align=left>of the recreational fishing season for the 2010 fishing<P align=left>year by the amount necessary to recover the overage<P align=left>from the prior fishing year. This action is required by<P align=left>regulations implemented under the Fishery Management<P align=left>Plan for Reef Fish Resources of the Gulf of Mexico.*<P align=left>How can we improve these fishery bulletins?*<P align=left>If you have any suggestions on how we may improve<P align=left>future fishery bulletins, please contact:<P align=left>Kim Amendola, Communication Specialist<P align=left>Phone: 727/551-5707; FAX: 727/824-5320<P align=left>If you would like to receive these fishery bulletins via email<P align=left>as soon as they are published, e-mail us at:<P align=left>[email protected] You will

also receive a copy


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

FML:banghead


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't be true. According to Anguscow whatever Obama is to blame. That quite clearly says this was implemented in 2008. As you may or may not be aware there were never regulations on fish until Obama took office. lol


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

"Sportfishing Magazine" posted the same announcement on their website today with a place to comment. Looked legit to them anyway.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

OH COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WW2, those rules may have been drafted while bush was in office, but it is Obama's all the way now. He has officially created an agency that he is in control of that is over NOAA, NMFS, and all inter related agencies.

In short, if he did not want this closure, it would not happen. However, he is determined to "redistribute wealth" including the fish in federal waters. Why would you need to catch fish when Obama can give you one or his government can sell you one (if you make enough money).

Pinfish are about to be on the menu, boys!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I see nothing on the gulf council's website. You would think that they would have that posted there.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Make no mistake about it, if it doesn't happen now it will soon. Their intentions are to totally do away with Recreational fishing. They are being pushed by the radical left tree huggers with the spearheading being done by PEW.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

On a related note, does anyone remember what happened during alcohol Prohibition? There were stills, speak easies, rum runners, and black market booze galore....

What makes the federal government believe they can 100% stop legal fishing without the same sort of lawlessness???

I am waiting to see which state will say the "s" word first. Secession. Not that I want it, NOOOO. Don't get me wrong, we are all in this together. However, it may take some radical steps to move this society back towards some resemblance of common sense.....:reallycrying

If anyone is interested, check out my plan. I will vote for ANYONE that is willing to run against an incumbant. Ax murderer, cuban militant, Paris Hilton, heck even islamic militants might not be as bad as the idiots currentlyin office. www.blowoutcongress.com 

Ok, my rant is over now. Sorry to those I offended (unless you are an incumbant, then I am not sorry!) LOL oke


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/19/2009)*OH COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WW2, those rules may have been drafted while bush was in office, but it is Obama's all the way now. He has officially created an agency that he is in control of that is over NOAA, NMFS, and all inter related agencies.
> 
> ...




Actually, these quotas have been in place on and off for a lot longer than just the last year. Grouper seasons have affected a few times in the past. Have you just started paying attention to this? The fact that you are blaming Obama is hilarious. The PETA pecker puffers have been at this for years and years and this is nowhere near a new development.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I understand your argument, but the flaw in it is that it is retrospective. I am interested in what we are doing about this NOW.... Just like all those meetings on CNN that Obama promised everybody that aren't happening. Just like the ability to keep your insurance plan, when most analysts agree that the insurance itself would change, so you couldn't have the status quo insurance regardless of what you want. Just like that promise to get out of the middle east, which has not happened. Instead of adding enough troops to finish the war andbe done, Obama is going to drag it out and cause more of our soldiers to die in a war that he refuses to make tough decisions in... Don't even get me started on all those "green" jobs that we are supposed to be seeing by now.










Somehow, as soon as anyone says it is the fault of the CURRENT administration that we are facing this CURRENT closure, they immediately want to blame previous people. That is a classic political strategy. It is called Deflection.

By that token, Abraham Lincoln is to blame for Red Snapper season being closed. Listen to how ridiculous that sounds. That is what your argument sounds like to me. It is like blaming the Butterfly Effect.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not one to get on the forum and bitch about regulations, but this is ref'ingdiculous. First the snapper are extinct, then the grouper were all dead (thanks alot Recess!!! :bowdown) and now the amberjack have been "wiped out". What a bunch of BS. Ever notice that these regs seem to surface as soon as the fishing gets good for a particular fish? Hell, before too long we'll all be fishing off the pier hoping to land a sailfish, just so we'll have some fish to eat! :banghead This is what happens when a bunch of F'ing retard politicians start meddling with a great American pastime. Now everyone is pissed, the people who don't even do the sport for fun are getting all the benefits, and the average Joe is getting it in the butt, no lube! Gotta love politics. He with the most lobyists walks away the victor. This announcement makes me want to vomit until Al Gore finally gets that sex change.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> Anyone know if this is true or not?


For anyone wondering... This link goes straight to the source at NOAA Fishery Bulletins page: http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/bulletins/pdfs/2009/FB09-055%20Gulf%20GAJ%20Closure.pdf

This BLOWS.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (10/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if this is true or not?
> ...


Well, no one has counted my AJ's. The good ole science at work. How in the world do they expect to get this information out in 5 days time.:banghead:banghead:banghead There is nothing on their website as of yet.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

You're rightit is very short notice! & they didn't count our AJs either! :roll eyes:


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

before long we'll only be able to kill pelagics.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (10/19/2009)*before long we'll only be able to kill pelagics.


Don't bet on it. They will not stop until they have everything closed period.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

maybe i read it wrong, but it only said it would be closed in federal waters, and only for a few months. Whats the big deal or conspiracy theory here? Till december.?.... i think you'llbe ok guys.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/19/2009)*I understand your argument, but the flaw in it is that it is retrospective. I am interested in what we are doing about this NOW.... Just like all those meetings on CNN that Obama promised everybody that aren't happening. Just like the ability to keep your insurance plan, when most analysts agree that the insurance itself would change, so you couldn't have the status quo insurance regardless of what you want. Just like that promise to get out of the middle east, which has not happened. Instead of adding enough troops to finish the war andbe done, Obama is going to drag it out and cause more of our soldiers to die in a war that he refuses to make tough decisions in... Don't even get me started on all those "green" jobs that we are supposed to be seeing by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






How is enforcing a law passed last year the fault of someone in office this year? You mean the prior administration is not to blame because the current one didn't UNDO it? Look, I understand that you are frustrated because Obama isn't who you want in office. There are a lot of people that don't want him in office. But, to blame the current administration for something that was set in motion long before he took office is rediculous. Blame him for the bailouts, he did that. All on his own. Blame him for his socialist agenda, he is pushing that, all on his own. But, blaming him for something that was done before he took office is just plain stupid. He has done plenty of things wrong without assigning blame for crap he had nothing to do with. And by using your logic we can just go ahead and preblame the next administration for stuff being done now. So, I guess I'll go ahead and blame the as yet to be announce president of the next election cycle for everything Obama is doing now.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *OMEGA (10/19/2009)*maybe i read it wrong, but it only said it would be closed in federal waters, and only for a few months. Whats the big deal or conspiracy theory here? Till december.?.... i think you'llbe ok guys.


It also says they are going to re-evaluate next years season. They are just getting us used to a closed season as they take more and more away.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Geez how did we go from amberjacks to Obama. The season closes for a couple months, SO WHAT!! Can someone please tell me why that is such a big deal and or why it has to goto the big "the man" or "obama" crap? They arent going to close recreational fishing all together. Hello its a billion dollar industry (tackle,bait, apparel, print material,etc, etc,).. Like saying that the toyota prius will put exxon out of biz and gasoline cars will be non existent soon. Aint goona happen. REEEELLAAXX


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

This is frustrating news to say the least. As someone who is fortunate enough to fish every week at the least, I have seen firsthand our "shortage" of amberjacks. Let me explain something to you...on almost every rig in 80 feet of water or more (and many shallower than that), ajs are so thick. I've gotten to where I'll jump off the boat with a buddy if the current isn't ripping and we'll freedive some of these rig legs just to see what's down there. Amberjacks are like ants on a picnic. Just when you give up trying to count how many are in visible range, more just show up out of the abyss-very curious fish. You can't get a live bait down to big groupers without getting mauled by amberjacks. Luckily, their anatomic structure of their swim bladder makes for very easy releases. A quick shove head first back into the depths and every single amberjack I have released swims off strong. This is ridiculous.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *OMEGA (10/19/2009)*Geez how did we go from amberjacks to Obama. The season closes for a couple months, SO WHAT!! Can someone please tell me why that is such a big deal and or why it has to goto the big "the man" or "obama" crap? They arent going to close recreational fishing all together. Hello its a billion dollar industry (tackle,bait, apparel, print material,etc, etc,).. Like saying that the toyota prius will put exxon out of biz and gasoline cars will be non existent soon. Aint goona happen. REEEELLAAXX




Dude, it's really as simple as this. He is going to attribute everything that is bad in the world to Obama. Then when a republican gets elected and bad stuff happens he is going to blame it on Obama or pretend it's not happening. Or if you question it when it's a republican that does it he's going to just call you a communist liberal.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

its principle...... first the ajs, then snapper, then grouper...... then what next???? you cant get a livie, squid, or cut bait down to the grouper on any rig in over 200'. its a GARAUNTEED aj EVERY DROP!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (10/19/2009)*its principle...... first the ajs, then snapper, then grouper...... then what next???? you cant get a livie, squid, or cut bait down to the grouper on any rig in over 200'. its a GARAUNTEED aj EVERY DROP!!


Bingo.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Why is it a big deal someone asked... Our favorite AJ holes are in Fed waters, &while yes Iwill survive without them for 2 months, I hate knowing these rules keep being made based upon "questionable" data on fish numbers. :/


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *SUNDAY-FUNDAY (10/19/2009)*its principle...... first the ajs, then snapper, then grouper...... then what next???? you cant get a livie, squid, or cut bait down to the grouper on any rig in over 200'. its a GARAUNTEED aj EVERY DROP!!




so target your groupers on cheese bottoms instead of rigs and use some real weight to get it down quick past the freaks. You have to change your playbook sometimes. Yea i know it sucks you charter guys might cant use your dependable ole' roll out the harbor to the same honey hole wrecks and fill the max tried and true but its just for a few months so i think it's gonna be ok. hell it might even be good for you guys, change it up a bit so you can find your A game again. :letsdrink


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I still have no idea how they ( the government) comes up with the numbers they do. Everytime Jim and I go off shore we always bring back an AJ for the table. At no time has anyone stopped us and asked us anything or checked us for anything on the way in or out(other than the FWC doing their thing). So just how do they compute the numbers. I know the commericial guys make reports but I have never reported any catches to anyone. If its just a guess, then we need to beat that guy and not a dead horse.

This all makes about as much sense as shutting down crabbing in Alaska because we don't have them here. We have AJs and red snappers galore. Have they done any study to see if we have the forage to handle the populations or starving themselves out counted in anywhere.

I someday would like to catch a big Tarpon like they do in Bocca Grand, Ijust have to gothere to do it. The folks in southern part of the state that do not have excessive amounts of snapper will have to travel here for them.I just don't get it. We have what we have here and others have what they have there. What ever happened to working a little for what you want instead of walking out your front door and expecting someone to provide you with yourWANTS.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Well that sucks ass. Looks like gray snapper and trigger to shoot now. Grouper are still skiddish cuz the waters warm...aint much meat on them little snaps and trigs..



What a frwakin bunch of BS. They just raised the fork length last year...now this. And of course..don't forget...right as the grouper come out to play...we have the grouper closure too!



Wonder when there gonna put a closure on sheephead. Then catfish and stingrays.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl22_lblFullMessage>Geez how did we go from amberjacks to Obama. The season closes for a couple months, SO WHAT!! Can someone please tell me why that is such a big deal and or why it has to goto the big "the man" or "obama" crap? They arent going to close recreational fishing all together. Hello its a billion dollar industry (tackle,bait, apparel, print material,etc, etc,).. Like saying that the toyota prius will put exxon out of biz and gasoline cars will be non existent soon. Aint goona happen. REEEELLAAXX 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

How do you figure it "ain't gonna happen"? Seems most of the changes are targeting recreational fishing and it is already having an ecomonic impact? I doubt their are many recreationalfisherman, on this site or otherwise,who would not support seasons or limits if it were necessary to protect the species or the fishery.

As stated before no one has counted my fish andthey have not even asked how many fish you have harvested., are they extrapolating the data?Why should anyone trust the numbers?

Just my 2 cents.

KP


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *OMEGA (10/19/2009)*maybe i read it wrong, but it only said it would be closed in federal waters, and only for a few months. Whats the big deal or conspiracy theory here? Till december.?.... *i think you'llbe ok guys.[/*quote]
> 
> You have obviously forgotten the progression of the snapper in 2 short years. First federal and then forces the State to comply as well.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *OMEGA (10/19/2009)*Geez how did we go from amberjacks to Obama. The season closes for a couple months, SO WHAT!! Can someone please tell me why that is such a big deal and or why it has to goto the big "the man" or "obama" crap? They arent going to close recreational fishing all together. Hello its a billion dollar industry (tackle,bait, apparel, print material,etc, etc,).. Like saying that the toyota prius will put exxon out of biz and gasoline cars will be non existent soon. Aint goona happen. REEEELLAAXX




Big changes are made one step at a time. Thats why this is a big deal. 



The erosion of rights happens one small step at a time, and then you wake up one day and have NO rights.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

It is important that these issues are brought to light and dealt with. We do not need to have our fishing grounds taken away. IMHO the quickest way to make sure you get ignored while discussing this is to say something stupid like "It's Obama's fault." Obama don't give a rats ass if you and I can catch fish and these season headhunts have been going on for years before he was elected. The fact that there might be a new group in charge of NOAA and whatever else is currently a non issue. It's important that people understand who and what are really to blame so that they attack the issue where it's actually being fought. If you try to put this off on Obama all you are going to accomplish is directing the fight to the wrong location.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I also don't understand where they're getting their catch data from. Other than commercial fisherman and charter vessels they have no way of knowing how many pounds of fish were harvested. And I for one have yet to see an accurate stock assessment study from a reliable biologist who has actually even seen the GOM and used proven scientific methods to assess said stock. The NMFS is once again making decisions based on "estimations", at best, and cutting the recreational sector at will. Stock assessments take a long time to tally all the information (if it's done right), and then catch data from both the commercial and recreational sector has to all be figured up as well. NMFS isn't using "science", it's using whatever in the hell it feels like. Somebody give me Bob Shipp's number so I can call and rant instead of having to type it out!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *bellafishing (10/20/2009)*I also don't understand where they're getting their catch data from. Other than commercial fisherman and charter vessels they have no way of knowing how many pounds of fish were harvested. And I for one have yet to see an accurate stock assessment study from a reliable biologist who has actually even seen the GOM and used proven scientific methods to assess said stock. The NMFS is once again making decisions based on "estimations", at best, and cutting the recreational sector at will. Stock assessments take a long time to tally all the information (if it's done right), and then catch data from both the commercial and recreational sector has to all be figured up as well. NMFS isn't using "science", it's using whatever in the hell it feels like. Somebody give me Bob Shipp's number so I can call and rant instead of having to type it out!


 <TR><TD><DIV style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=right>Robert Shipp</DIV>

</TD><TD>[email protected]</TD> </TR><TR><TD><DIV align=right>Title: </DIV>

</TD><TD>Chair, Marine Sciences</TD> </TR><TR><TD><DIV align=right>Department: </DIV>

</TD><TD>Marine Sciences</TD> </TR><TR><TD><DIV align=right>College/Unit: </DIV>

</TD><TD>Arts and Sciences</TD> </TR><TR><TD><DIV align=right>Phone: </DIV>

</TD><TD>251-460-7136</TD> </TR><TR><TD><DIV align=right>Campus Address: </DIV>

</TD><TD>LSCB 25</TD></TR>


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *OMEGA (10/20/2009)*oh god "snapper crisis" part 2 lol. booorrring


What do you fish for when you go fishing?????


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *Telum Pisces (10/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *OMEGA (10/20/2009)*oh god "snapper crisis" part 2 lol. booorrring
> ...




hard tails


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang it...pretty soon there are going to be a lots of fishing gear and boats for sale.

Personally,l it is time to put the outriggers back on the boat, and my son will be happy because we will be making "rig trip" a common destination when we do our trip plan.

BBob


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bellafishing (10/20/2009)*I also don't understand where they're getting their catch data from. Other than commercial fisherman and charter vessels they have no way of knowing how many pounds of fish were harvested. And I for one have yet to see an accurate stock assessment study from a reliable biologist who has actually even seen the GOM and used proven scientific methods to assess said stock. The NMFS is once again making decisions based on "estimations", at best, and cutting the recreational sector at will. Stock assessments take a long time to tally all the information (if it's done right), and then catch data from both the commercial and recreational sector has to all be figured up as well. NMFS isn't using "science", it's using whatever in the hell it feels like. Somebody give me Bob Shipp's number so I can call and rant instead of having to type it out!


Here is how I see it. I may be mistaken but isn't the main office located in Tampa or someplace like that. Well, it's easier for them to check all the boats in that area then traveling all around the state to get a true assestment. 

Kinda like walking out your back door and looking at the sky and say, "Nope it doesn't look like rain" INSTEAD of watching the weax channel that is located in Atlanta and them predicting the weax for Pensacola.



OH, And by the way..... IT'S DUBYA'S FAULT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

> *OMEGA (10/20/2009)*Hey guys no offense but enough with the quoting me and picking apart what i said ok. I'm not trying to get in a big debate or argue here. I said what i said because i think it is POINTLESS to sit around a complain or for a better choice of words bitch about it. It will do absolutely nothing, therefore, whats the point. Heres what a very respected fisherman told me about it:
> 
> let me try to give you a different perspective on the situation. I fish out of Venice primarily, especially once tournament season is over in Orange Beach. With the closure of snapper and amberjacks, that leaves us very few fish to target. You want groupers? Ok. Wanna live bait for them? AJs are so thick they usually inhale a livey before it can get down to the groupers. Well, can't keep AJs anymore so back they go. Empty box. Ok let's switch to a big butterflied mackerel or bonita. Big ol sow snapper are so thick they will annihilate a bait 9 times outta 10 before a grouper ever will. Sure you can catch wahoo and tuna all day long, but you get a pretty large number of customers who want some bottom fish.
> 
> ...


Don't reply multiple times to the same thread and expect to not be part of the discussion. If it is so boooring, then just don't respond. No one is calling names or being disrespectful. Most of us are searching for fish we can actually target out of Pensacola, and taking away AJ on top of snapper is frustrating. Is there any closure that would actually bother you?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

no worries you can have this one back bro!:letsdrink





Proooceeeedddddd. Let me know how it works out!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lot of folks that don't fish for reef fish sitting on the sidelines being bored. 

Watch them squeal when it's way late in the game and the government closes down trolling for offshore pelagic species as well.

Mark W


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess I'm gonna have to bump my thread back up about these regs not being easily communicated..... Here's my biggest problem..... 6 day notice????????



This has exploded to a problem and it's critical to act in 6 days?????? I know... you better check before you go... several websites... the PFF and call all your buddies just to make sure the lengths and seasons and mark on your paper that you printed from the FWCC that's out of date..... and then hold your breath when you go and hope you didn't miss anything, then post it on this forum and get bashed because you didn't find out the morning you went the law changed.....



Enough ranting, how bout a solution.... Here's one, coordinate changes, make the new laws go into effect at times everyone knows, not out of the blue. How about semi-annually, quarterly (God forbid).


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I hear ya Swhiting! They need to have rule changes (sucks, but we arent going to do anything about it) allowed only on specific dates i.e. January 1st and July 1st. Seems to me this is another revenue generator for the FWC guys trying to bust folks who are carrying the "FWC rule paper from Walmart"...only to find out they now have to pay $500 in fines and appear in court for catching a once-legal AJ.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

For the People:usaflag By the People?

My Ass!!!! :sleeping :sleeping :sleeping


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *polar21 (10/20/2009)*I hear ya Swhiting! They need to have rule changes (sucks, but we arent going to do anything about it) allowed only on specific dates i.e. January 1st and July 1st. Seems to me this is another revenue generator for the FWC guys trying to bust folks who are carrying the "FWC rule paper from Walmart"...only to find out they now have to pay $500 in fines and appear in court for catching a once-legal AJ.


That is one of my biggest issues with the whole process of how they go about things. How much you want to bet that neither FWC or the gulf Council update even their online posted regulations or even have a footnote about this closure by Saturday. So if someone at least has the knowhow to go online the night before their fishing trip to check the regs there will be nothing about the closure. How would they enforce a closure based only on a NOAA bulletin. 6 days notice to get information out to the whole gulf coast is pushing the limits beyond impossible. 

Set a schedule for when they review and edit the regulations. Do not make changes mid season out of the blue and expect everyone to just magically know the regulations every day when they issue these bulletins.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Not gonna rant but provide some info regarding my phone call to Kim Amendola 727 551 5707. I left a message on Kim's voice mailnoon central time today and shorty afternoonKim returned my call to my surprise.

I ask if the Aj closure "roomer" I stumbled acrosswas correct andKim answered quickly with a "yes". My reply was, Wow! just six days notice to communicate changes to all anglers and expect compliance. Kim agreed that six days was short notice but said this occurrence doesn't happen too often and they're trying to communicatethe changes through local bait/tackle stores and through published bulletins as a vehicle of notice...CRAZY way to do business I thought...

Again, I said I'm not going to rant so the only proactive approach I seeto stay in compliance with the most recent regulationsis to ck with local bait stores/ forums such as PFFor sign up with their website and recieved notices of changesas theyoccur [email protected]

I ask why they couldn't just set review / change dates as suggested in this post and she said she understands that makes sense but in some cases immediate changes are needed based on up-to-date info. Not gonna rant..Dang!

I commented that advanced planned trips set by rec/charter guystargetingspecies affected by"up-to-date" infoand only given 6 days notice is a knee jerk reaction that may directly affect livelyhoods. Kim said "I see how that may happen"....Wow Again!

I ask about the RS data and Kim said they're waiting on an assessment study conducted this summer which included actual fish counts via video / fishing / and interviews before a decision could be made.

Just for hope sake, Kim did say the long term goal is to relax regulations once stocks deemed recovered...

Oh well, take it for what it's worth. 

Kim is in communications only and may not be the one to voice concerns but it was nice to ask some one questions directly and recieve direct answers. I believe Kim is doing her job well.

Jimmy


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (10/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *polar21 (10/20/2009)*I hear ya Swhiting! They need to have rule changes (sucks, but we arent going to do anything about it) allowed only on specific dates i.e. January 1st and July 1st. Seems to me this is another revenue generator for the FWC guys trying to bust folks who are carrying the "FWC rule paper from Walmart"...only to find out they now have to pay $500 in fines and appear in court for catching a once-legal AJ.
> ...




Well, I'll beat the dead horse then, at least I'll have fun doing it, as i've said 2 billion times before......



Since the FWCC will enforce this change that was published a couple days ago, why can't they update their website with a current regulation summary (YES INCLUDING FEDERAL REGULATIONS)????? They get paid by taxpayers to follow this information. They disseminate it internally. Why can't some clerk update a pdf and post it to their site before the law goes into effect?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I never read this post...and don't have internet acess. 



So as far as I knowe it doesn't exist. I'm going diving this weekend. Figure that one out.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking at the SERO Bulletin, it appears to me that they have already decided we have overfished AJ's for this year so get ready to take it where the sun don't shine and we can expect a closure in 2010.:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *OMEGA (10/19/2009)*maybe i read it wrong, but it only said it would be closed in federal waters, and only for a few months. Whats the big deal or conspiracy theory here? Till december.?.... i think you'llbe ok guys.


Don't know about anyone else but I am hard pressed to catch a keeper AJ inside of 9 miles...or 15 for that matter!


----------



## DVR6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Statement of Senator Don Gaetz Opposing National Marine Fisheries Service Sudden Closing of Amberjack Season



Today, without warning and with apparent disregard for the impact on Northwest Florida?s economy, the National Marine Fisheries Service suddenly announced that it was closing the amberjack season. This decision combines too much authority with too little science. 



I strongly oppose this arbitrary decision and have asked the NMFS to reconsider and recall their announcement. No valid and reliable scientific evidence has been presented that would justify this action.



NMFS is a federal agency outside of the jurisdiction of the State of Florida. Therefore I am appealing to our two US senators, George LeMieux and Bill Nelson, and Congressmen Allan Boyd and Jeff Miller to join me in a request for reconsideration.



It is a measure of the insensitivity of NMFS that the agency would take this last minute action while the Destin Fishing Rodeo still has a week to go. Destin is hosting fishermen who have come here from throughout the country. The amberjack fishery is important to visitors who spend millions of dollars a year supporting our coastal economy. Though we will feel the sting here, this draconian action affects communities along our entire Gulf coast.



It is ironic that a federal government handing out billions of ?stimulus dollars? with one hand is, with the other, hurting the entrepreneurs, the small businesspeople who own, operate and work on fishing boats in our area. For many of our captains and mates trying to hang onto their livelihood, decisions like that made today by NMFS are an anchor rope around their throats. 



Unfortunately, it appears we will see a continual attack on our sport fishing industry by federal regulators. Red snapper, grouper and other fisheries have already been victims of NMFS. Therefore, in my capacity as Chairman of the Senate Select Committee on Florida?s Economy, I have today requested Workforce Florida to develop and offer dislocated worker and training services to Northwest Florida fishermen who may have no choice but to seek other ways to earn a living. 



To ask a follow on question or to send Senator Don Gaetz an Email: http://www.gulf1.com/Elected/gaetz/Gaetzmail.htm



If you do not wish to receive future legislative updates from Senator Gaetz click here: http://www.gulf1.com/mail/elected/Remove_gaetz.asp


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

My conspiracist in me thinks this is the last straw and that the NMFS is using this opportunity to separate the charter boats and recreational 
guys. this forces the charter boats hand and makes them organize for ifq's for themselves. In a year it will leave us recreational guys with less total allowable catch than we have ever historically had. This will also leave us with no organized voice to fight these decisions. Why everyone In the boat,marine and tackle industry isn't pleading for change I have no idea. Why every recreational fisherman isn't beating down the doors to the meetings where
these decisions are made is beyond me. If the future is anything like the
past. In 5 years we'll be talking about how we used to keep fish to eat, 
and drinking beer on our severly devalued boat, that no one wants anymore. The
government is forcing everyone to act like criminals. so now the question is what does it take to fix it? no one here is going to meetings in texas or key west, and no offense to anyone here, but, the representatives probably get hundreds if not thousands of emails a day. Is it possible for everyone on the gulf coast from texas to tampa to join together and fight all of this?


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Closure after closure! I think I'm gonna start targeting Tree Huggers in 2010. Anybody know the sceintific bag limit on Tree Huggers? TAC,per person limit,boat limit,etc? :blownaway


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (10/19/2009)*This is frustrating news to say the least. As someone who is fortunate enough to fish every week at the least, I have seen firsthand our "shortage" of amberjacks. Let me explain something to you...on almost every rig in 80 feet of water or more (and many shallower than that), ajs are so thick. I've gotten to where I'll jump off the boat with a buddy if the current isn't ripping and we'll freedive some of these rig legs just to see what's down there. Amberjacks are like ants on a picnic. Just when you give up trying to count how many are in visible range, more just show up out of the abyss-very curious fish. You can't get a live bait down to big groupers without getting mauled by amberjacks. Luckily, their anatomic structure of their swim bladder makes for very easy releases. A quick shove head first back into the depths and every single amberjack I have released swims off strong. This is ridiculous.


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Woody do not know what happened there with the adding to your quotebut where are you seeing AJ in 80ft of water? Do you ever fish off Dauphin Island or is this in LA? Just wondering where you were.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bombtosser (10/20/2009)*My conspiracist in me thinks this is the last straw and that the NMFS is using this opportunity to separate the charter boats and recreational
> guys. this forces the charter boats hand and makes them organize for ifq's for themselves. In a year it will leave us recreational guys with less total allowable catch than we have ever historically had. This will also leave us with no organized voice to fight these decisions. Why everyone In the boat,marine and tackle industry isn't pleading for change I have no idea. Why every recreational fisherman isn't beating down the doors to the meetings where
> these decisions are made is beyond me. If the future is anything like the
> past. In 5 years we'll be talking about how we used to keep fish to eat,
> ...


Well said,

Think about this, remember paul redman? Where is he anyway.... anyway, all the effort he put into the snapper/reef issues? I hope he is still around. We (The rec guys/gals) are a drop in the bucket)) meaning, we are NOT a collected strong voice., the commercial/charter guys are. Who do you think is gonna win a fight with the govt.? Not us, the rec folks. 

Heck, look at the football humping with the PFF flag:banghead if we can't even agree on the PFF flag, how in the heck are we gonna combine efforts to fight the decision makers? I have supported limits, closures, and all that, however. The fish will still be caught, hooked, drug from the deep, sharks and cuda's will have breakfast, lunch and dinner. threw back and flipper will get his share as well. The ONLY way to "give the fish a break" is to not allow anyone to launch their boats. Oh, there goes the bait and tackle shops, the marinas blah, blah never ending circle.

Until WE the rec community has the BIG money, lobbiests in DC.,Tallahassee this is the way it's gonna be. gonna get pushed around, and there is nothing we can do about it.

just my 2 cents, but I am a realist, I myself can not do a dang thing about this when a decision is being made else where, by who knows who....

getting the entire Gulf Coast united is a pipe dream (again example the PFF flag) would be nice, but we rec guys/gals are also concerned about working for enough money to keep what we have, and can not afford trips to Texas and Tampa. Think the Govt. knows this? I'll be they do, easy fight huh?

I'm open to ideas though. What a shame


----------



## Pontoon Dan (Jun 25, 2008)

Problem this year was thatthe regulation raised the size limit, so we all limited out on one large AJ, thus increasing the pounds caught,not knowing we werebeing set up for the early end of AJ season!


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Conspiracy Theory? May be. What about Saber Rattling. The NMFS wants to remind every one who really runs things in the Gulf of Mexico. The same questionable data used to aces Red Snapper stocks can and will be used to justify "emergency" closings for other species. Its really about Power. They have the power and remind us often that the fish we are allowed to catch are a direct result of there management. I really feel its to late to do any thing about it. As recreational users we have no common voice. When the same bureaucrats that we vote into office, realize there are only so many pounds of fish available for harvest every year, will be a start. Fish caught by recreational anglers are worth more to Forida's economy than Commercial caught fish and even I dare say Charter Boat caught fish. I do not support Commercial Fishing in the Gulf of Mexico and I will not support an alliance of any kind with them. I also believe they are responsible for the mess were in now. With that said, this was a good year in the northern Gulf for Amberjack, had limit on almost every trip. 



Fishing Rules:

1 Fish where the fish are.

2 Fish with live bait.

3 Fish often.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Pontoon Dan (10/20/2009)*Problem this year was thatthe regulation raised the size limit, so we all limited out on one large AJ, thus increasing the pounds caught,not knowing we werebeing set up for the early end of AJ season!




Hit that Nail On The Head same thing with Snapper Couple Hundred more Nails well have it.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

For the record, I agree that it is a power trip. However, the inevitable conclusion to this trip is for all of us to have to buy our fish like all the other little socialist minions. 

WW2 says it is not Obama. I agree that Obama himself is not personally overseeing this gradual stricture of regulatory noose around our necks. However, he has 100% enough power and authority to make it stop. TODAY. What that means is that he is complicit in the problem. By sitting back and watching it happen, he gives merit to the idea that this fits in with his big picture plan. 

I think if anyone asked Obama what he thought about this issue, he would honestly say that he does not understand why we don't just go ahead and buy our fish like "everyone else".

Notice in my previous post where I said I am interested in finding out what the person in office right NOW plans to do? I don't blame Bush, Abraham Lincoln, or whoever the next president will be (please not Obama.....).

I was listening to Glen Beck today (I know..... I know.... it was a long drive to Alabama, so give me a break!) and he made a very good, very valid point. The current health care plan in senate will raise/lower your "fine" for your unhealthy/healthy lifestyle. Smoke cigarettes??? Gonna cost you more. Eat fast food alot and overweight?? Gonna cost you more.

There is supposedly a study being done right now that is exploring the "unhealthy" side effects of gun ownership. The obvious reason for it is to tie it in with the health care regulations, and create more taxes on gun owners. After all, they have "negative" impacts on society, because "guns kill people in society".

They won't outlaw you having guns. Just "nudge" you with a tax and more regulatory red tape. Sound familiar? Sort of like the increasing number of "regulations" on fishing, and the increasing number of licenses you have to have (HMS for starters).

Sounds to me like someone is trying to "nudge" us out of fishing. Thats all I am saying...

Ok. My rant is over now. Resume normal safe operation!:letsdrink


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/19/2009)*I understand your argument, but the flaw in it is that it is retrospective. I am interested in what we are doing about this NOW.... Just like all those meetings on CNN that Obama promised everybody that aren't happening. Just like the ability to keep your insurance plan, when most analysts agree that the insurance itself would change, so you couldn't have the status quo insurance regardless of what you want. Just like that promise to get out of the middle east, which has not happened. Instead of adding enough troops to finish the war andbe done, Obama is going to drag it out and cause more of our soldiers to die in a war that he refuses to make tough decisions in... Don't even get me started on all those "green" jobs that we are supposed to be seeing by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah becuase Obama is closing Amberjack from harvest right! Can't blame Bush either though...Do you really think the President signs or is even aware of those regs? Seems to me whoever the President is they've got a lot more on their plate to worry about...Blame The National Marine Fisheries Service.... 

http://myfwc.com/NEWSROOM/09/statewide/News_09_X_AmberjackClose.htm


----------



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

> *OMEGA (10/20/2009)*<EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/-EQ6eHeBrhM&hl=en&fs=1& width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


Now playing the part of www.fishing/desperado/will...


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (10/20/2009)*For the record, I agree that it is a power trip. However, the inevitable conclusion to this trip is for all of us to have to buy our fish like all the other little socialist minions.
> 
> WW2 says it is not Obama. I agree that Obama himself is not personally overseeing this gradual stricture of regulatory noose around our necks. However, he has 100% enough power and authority to make it stop. TODAY. What that means is that he is complicit in the problem. By sitting back and watching it happen, he gives merit to the idea that this fits in with his big picture plan.
> 
> ...




And had you actually said this I would have agreed with you 100%.



He certainly does have the ability to get this stopped. But you can be sure that it's not anywhere near his plate. They are focused on an economy, a war and healthcare. The only way you could get Washingtons attention for this would be to start dumping AJ on the lawn of the Whitehouse. Since that is not going to happen the only way is to go after the NMFS and NOAA and they are not in the business of paying attention to recreational fishermen....Maybe it's time to start the NFA...National Fishingpole Association. Or convince the NRA that a fishing rod is a gun.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Heller High Water Mate (10/21/
> 
> Yeah becuase Obama is closing Amberjack from harvest right! Can't blame Bush either though...Do you really think the President signs or is even aware of those regs? Seems to me whoever the President is they've got a lot more on their plate to worry about...Blame The National Marine Fisheries Service....
> 
> ...


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

+10,000

:takephoto

:clap


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">As I understand it, what is occurring here with the closure of fishing for red snapper, amberjack and grouper (coming) is what the government organization responsible for federal fishery management, the National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS) deems is necessary due to a Federal law that governs fishery management, the Magnuson Stevens Act (MSA). The MSA requires NMFS to end overfishing by 2010. When NMFS data / science says that overfishing has occurred, or is about to occur NMFS closes down the fishery to fulfill their legal duties under the MSA. I will not debate the science NMFS is using here which I believe is wrong, but the important point is that NMFS actions are covered under the law (the MSA). The other point I won?t get into is catch share allocation between commercial and recreational <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">What I think we are seeing and what we need to be aware of here in terms of NMFS fishery management policy decisions is called ?incrementalism?. In public policy, incrementalism refers to the method of change by which many small policy changes are enacted over time in order to create a larger broad based policy change. Another example would be in small changes that makes way for a bigger overall change to get past unnoticed. A series of small steps toward an agenda would be less likely to be questioned than a large and swift change Incrementalism can be applied in many different ways, such as, economics, politics, and laws. <o></o>

<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">Imagine if you will how incrementalism could be applied in terms of NMFS policies and regulation of the gulf of mexico fishery during the next 40 years . First recreational red snapper, amberjack, grouper are closed due to overfishing. Next trigger and vermillion snappers. Ok, now a large contingent of offshore recreational reef fishing private boat owners are frustrated and off the water selling boats and gear. Families that used to enjoy gulf reef fishing find other activities to enjoy. Boat builders and offshore fishing gear retailers/companies continue to struggle to stay in business, many close their doors. Next NMFS/government moves to close offshore trolling areas in order to provide Marine Protected Areas (MPA?s) that the government and environmental groups say is necessary to provide a protected sanctuary for all fish. No fishing is allowed in these MPA?s, and they include the 29 Nipple out to the double nipple / spur areas off <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1laceName w:st="on">Orange</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">Beach</st1laceType>, <st1:City w:st="on">Pensacola</st1:City> and East all the way to Destin and south to the rigs off the <st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Alabama</st1lace></st1:State> coast. Now pelagic offshore fisherman and boat owners are frustrated and off the water selling boats and gear.<o></o>

<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">30 years goes by, a new generation is now grown up and have started families that live along the gulf coast. The offshore recreational fisherman?s population in numbers and voice is diminished in the governmental process until it is near mute and no one in power pays attention (seems like that is happening now). Grandpa OMEGA (<SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-ascii-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-char-type: symbol; mso-symbol-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-char-type: symbol; mso-symbol-font-family: Wingdings">J<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">) is telling stories to his grandchildren about how he USED to troll for wahoo out beyond the 29 edge. A CONAGRA like commercial fishing outfit now controls all the fishery quotas for reef fish off the gulf coast. They are approved by NMFS to go in and conduct the commercial fishing and the catch of all snappers, groupers, amberjack and triggers in areas that Grandpa OMEGA (<SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-FAMILY: Wingdings; mso-ansi-language: EN; mso-ascii-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-hansi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-char-type: symbol; mso-symbol-font-family: Wingdings"><SPAN style="mso-char-type: symbol; mso-symbol-font-family: Wingdings">J<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">) used to fish. If you want to eat a gulf reef fish in 30 years you buy from ?CONAGRA of the Sea? at their retail outlets. <o></o>

<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">I only see three things that can make a difference at this immediate time to stop the incremental closure of fishing in federal waters, where the decision to close is based off flawed science and the closure is not warranted. <o></o>

<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">No. 1. <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> Continue to write and email government officials.<o></o>

<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">No.2. Immediately join CCA, RFA, FRA, PRFA, XYZ? and any and or all other groups that are working to support recreational fishing in a manner that you consider appropriate. The RFA and FRA are both involved in suing NMFS over their closures of certain fisheries. Suing NMFS seems to be the only way to get their attention.<o></o>

<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">No. 3. Florida Congressman John Mica didn?t like the accuracy of the NMFS fishery data that exists and is the result of the red snapper closures, so he introduced a bill, H.R. 3307, that would prohibit fishery closures under the MSA until the completion of additional studies. I am not sure where H.R. 3307 sits now, but if it is still moving in Congress, believe it to be a positive to prevent closures based on flawed NMFS science. Recommend that when you contact your Congressional Representatives that you encourage support for changes to the MSA similar to what <SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">Congressman Mica has advocated for. If the MSA can be changed to be more flexible, maybe NMFS won?t feel such pressure to act so harshly in future fishery decisions. 

Finally, I know it will be hard to do, but f<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">or the Obama haters please stop linking fishery closures to the Obama administration. It will get us no where. It will only serve to diminish the limited points we do have to make a case.Whining in total will get us no where as well. No?s 1-3 above may make a difference in the short term future only time will tell. 

<SPAN lang=EN style="mso-ansi-language: EN">Mark W<o></o>


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

While we are on here agreeing to disagree among ourselves let me ask you guys this. What you are doing to help change this? I am not accusing but merely asking. The fight for recreational fishing is an uphill battle. The granola crunchers have banded together, the commercial sector has banded together and we need to as well. Just a quick internet search on this task force the president has created sent me to the white house web page for this task force. On this web page you can leave comments. There are 1600 comments on there and all the random ones I choose to read were from environmentalist. Here is the link. http://www.whitehouse.gov/administration/eop/ceq/initiatives/oceans/

I know there are several fishing associations here and there but we need to become one. Any suggestions?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Mark....perfect.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

> *WW2 (10/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *angus_cow_doctor (10/20/2009)*For the record, I agree that it is a power trip. However, the inevitable conclusion to this trip is for all of us to have to buy our fish like all the other little socialist minions.
> ...




There ya go! A well balanced and thought out argument...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I found an interesting article here: http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/saltwater/columns/story?columnist=gatley_chris&id=4577763

Is this Andy Winer guy's door the one we need to be banging on. I had never heard of his name before. The article is about the Northeast. But the subject is the same. These environmentalist PEW guys or who ever they are, are destroying our rights and ablility to fish no matter where in the country you are. People need to start thinking more about the bigger picture and start, at the very minimum, support the groups that are willing to stand up to NMFS. And that takes money.

.

.

Here in the northeast, there has been a ton of talk about fisheries management and the repercussions we all face as recreational anglers. <P sizset="15" sizcache="0">Saltwater fishermen are frustrated and feeling left out in the cold. Long time charter boat and party boat operators are tired of fighting and ready to pack it all in. Tackle shops owners are fearful of shutting their doors forever after the *black sea bass season* was closed.

All of this not because of tough economic times but because of fisheries policy written in Washington, D.C., in conjunction with fatally flawed data on fish stocks; ultimately keeping fishing boats tied to the dock and anglers looking for other things to do.

Earlier this week, I attended a fisheries town hall meeting held by the Recreational Fishing Alliance (RFA). The RFA brought a couple of dozen stakeholders of the recreational angling community here in the mid-Atlantic and Northeast states together to discuss and tackle the issues affecting our community. 

In attendance was a very good cross section of folks concerned about our fishery, our futures and the community as a whole. It included a handful of local sportswriters, tackle shop owners and recreational fishing captains. 

New Jersey tackle shops such as Scott's Bait & Tackle and Barnegat Light Bait and Tackle spoke their peace in a constructive manner, echoing concerns held by the owners of Old Inlet Bait and Tackle in Delaware and saltwater anglers from the Maryland Saltwater Sportfisherman's Association.

A party boat captain from the South Shore of Long Island represented the views shared by a charter boat association there. Another licensed captain from the DELMARVA coast crossed state lines, in the spirit of unity and the protection of the Mid-Atlantic coastal communities. 

Also in attendance were people that you would not think of representing us (everyday anglers and fishing business owners). A gentleman who volunteers his time to interpret MRFFS data shed light on his findings. The RFA found the meat and potatoes of our recreational fishing community from Maryland to Montauk and these concerned anglers came out to talk.

Coming up from the Washington area was Andy Winer, Director of External Affairs for NOAA. He informed us that President Obama's Ocean Policy Task Force will likely address recreational fishing issues and that NOAA would work closely with everyday anglers, tackle shops, and coastal community members to make sure that they had input on the direction of ocean policy under the Obama Administration.

"Andy appears to be a shining light at NOAA listening to the challenges that each one of us face as a result of fisheries management and policies," said Jim Hutchinson, Managing Director for the RFA. Hutchinson added that it was the hope of the RFA that an intimate discussion such as this might put a face on the body of the recreational fishing community for the national decision makers to reconsider in the future. "We're hoping that after listening to the real stakeholders who live and breathe within these vibrant coastal communities every single day, that perhaps Mr. Winer can help us shake a little sense into these Beltway insiders who think they understand recreational fishermen," Hutchinson said. 

Winer was not asked why he took this job with NOAA, but he told those assembled.

"I was pleased to accept Dr. (Jane) Lubchenco's request that I serve as a liaison to the recreation fishing community because I saw a lack of outreach and communication between NOAA and the recreational angling public," he said, "and I wanted to take her vision of improved communications and make it reality." 

As this fall fishing season progresses, the financial trickledown effect on our coastal communities may be insurmountable. With Winer, everyday anglers, tackle shop and other fishing business owners seem to perhaps have an ally, a voice in Washington.

*"If the recreational angling community can put their differences aside and bond together rather than remain divided, we can fix our issues," said Basil Shehady of Barnegat Light Bait & Tackle. "United we stand ? divided we fall, bro. The billions of dollars lost to coastal communities will be nothing compared to the cost of rebuilding a collapsed community." *

Moving forward, there is a lot of work to do on everyone's behalf. When asked for some sort of reprieve on this current sea bass issue, no answers could be given at that time. 

I am not a betting man, but I truly believe that Winer will take our concerns back to NMFS, NOAA and Dr. Lubchenco. Upon leaving, he fully understood that the sea bass fishery comprises roughly a third of everyone's business here in the northeast. He also learned that shutting a season down just prior to a major holiday weekend is a death sentence for the local economy and recreational angling community as a whole. 

Hopefully, as fisheries management policies are written, government agencies will think of the financial ramifications as they lay out quotas and seasons. This meeting exposed the severity of the black sea bass issue (among others) and put it in a way Washington will hopefully understand, in dollars and sense.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Andrew Winer
Director of External Affairs
202-482-4640

[email protected]


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The enviros are pushing and washington is listening.:banghead:banghead:banghead Not too much from the rec guys other than, *PLEASE LET US IN YOUR PLAYHOUSE.*<H1>Gulf of Mexico concerns aired as key federal officials visit New Orleans</H1><H4>By Chris Kirkham, The Times-Picayune </H4><H5>October 20, 2009, 4:55AM</H5>

Several high-level Obama administration officials heard more than three hours worth of testimony Monday from environmental groups, fishing organizations, scientists and the oil and gas industry about development of a national policy aimed at protecting the oceans and streamlining government management.

Comments for the national ocean policy task force reflected the wide-ranging pressures on the Gulf of Mexico's resources: oil and gas pipelines and drilling activity; pollution from the Mississippi River creating a vast "dead zone" in the Gulf; overfishing that puts some species at risk; and the large-scale collapse of Louisiana's coastal wetlands, which provide a nursery for Gulf seafood and serve as the infrastructure for ports and energy production.

"Over the past 20 years or so, we have watched as the dead zone has grown, and no funding has come down to do anything about it. We have watched as our coast has disappeared," said Tracy Kuhns, who lives in the Lafitte area and runs Louisiana Bayoukeeper, a coastal advocacy group. "It's not just a wetlands, it's not just a swamp out there. People live there. When we lose all that we lose our culture, and our livelihoods."

Obama has asked the ocean policy task force to draft an ocean policy plan by Dec. 9. Monday's meeting in New Orleans was one of six the group is holding across the United States. The specifics they will address in their plan are unclear at this point. An interim report from the task force issued last month mentions pollution from rivers and the need to better integrate the way federal agencies manage ocean resources.

"Right now it's pretty obvious the oceans are becoming increasingly crowded places, and we're seeing more and more conflicts across that space," said Jane Lubchenco, the administrator of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration who is on the ocean policy task force, as well as a new federal interagency working group to address Louisiana's coastal land loss. "That will inevitably require doing things differently, but what that is we don't really know."

Although Monday's meeting was tailored to ocean policy, the bulk of the comments focused on coastal collapse in Louisiana.

<SPAN style="DISPLAY: inline" class="mt-enclosure mt-enclosure-photo"><SPAN class="photo-breakout photo-right small"><SPAN class=byline>Ted Jackson/The Times-Picayune archive<SPAN class=caption>'The nation cannot continue to watch Louisiana disappear,' said Robert Twilley, associate vice chancellor for research at Louisiana State University. 

"The nation cannot continue to watch Louisiana disappear. Thinking big and thinking bold is urgent," said Robert Twilley, associate vice chancellor for research at Louisiana State University and a professor of oceanography and coastal sciences. "Supporting aggressive actions that are not paralyzed by conflicting federal policy should be of the highest priority."

Dealing with coastal restoration should not be viewed as an either-or decision by policymakers in Washington, said Denise Reed, a coastal researcher at the University of New Orleans.

"It's not about a choice between navigation and ecosystem restoration, it's about interdependence. We want to do navigation on this river and we want to do oil and gas, " she said. "Louisiana is undoubtedly in a crisis, and we don't need short-term fixes, we need deliberative thinking about what the next century holds."

Many recreational and for-hire fishing groups cautioned they should be included upfront in any plans the federal government has for ocean conservation.

"There's a lot of people who make their living on the water here, " said Gary Williams, a charter boat captain in Mississippi. "Whatever we do, we need to make sure that we can continue to do so."

Jim Grant, a representative with oil company BP America, said any changes should consider effects on the Gulf's energy economy.

"We caution the task force to carefully weigh policies that may set up exclusionary zones, disrupt the (federal government's) leasing program or disrupt opportunities for economic growth."


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Well said and researched Mark4321 and Telum. Appreciate the info. :clap

Now we have to figure out how to fix it. :doh


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is an interesting read I found while doing a search for recreational fishing organizations. 

http://geography.rutgers.edu/people/faculty/stmartin/Final%20-%20Guide%20to%20Research.pdf


----------

